# The odd golf course



## clover (Oct 30, 2009)

The strangest golf course I think I've ever seen - here's a photo of one the "greens":
That's not a sand trap; it's one the greens. We passed others like it, so it wasn't something under some sort of repair, either. Very strange...


----------



## FitnessOver50 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Westwood Plateau*

Perhaps not the oddest golf course, but the hardest to play.

Built on the side of a mountain about 40 minutes west of Vancouver. Fantastic views but you never get a flat lie.

So in a sense - it is somewhat odd.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

They are called sand scraps the have a sort of brush and the "green" and you brush your line to the hole a few of the more country town golf course have them around here. It's easier for them to manage the course this way. Not a totally bad thing the sand is compact it just getting used to putting on it.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice link Stellamary but you've posted it a couple of times. Please stop posting that link or 
I will have to think of you as a spammer which is against forum rules. Do you have your own set of clubs? Please responed


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I found one all so in Canada from what I read it has a hint of curling. RULES for sand greens


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Good find Bob yes I guess it does have a hint of curling.


----------

